# Bacewicz - String Quartet 4 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A live YouTube performance from the Szymanowski quartet






Recommended

Szymanowski
Silesian
Royal
Wister
Lutoslawski
Grazyna Bacewicz Warsaw Quartet

*Better

DAFO* - I like the commitment of the DAFO quartet. They're not too forceful like the aggressive Royals and their rhythms and textures are lither and fleeter than the superbly recorded but a little too measured Lutoslawskis.

*Top Pick

Diverso* - there's a restlessness and nervous tension to this performance that I found infectious from the off and things really seem to hot up in a quite scintillating finale, replete with quite lovely pizzicato.
Dudok - on this 2022 release the Dudok play with great character, sensitivity and agility. They capture the moments of sadness and agitated intensity with incredible skill. The recording may be a bit close and dry but the interpretation is top class.


----------

